
Google is replacing Facebook’s traffic to publishers - allenleein
https://www.recode.net/2018/2/15/17013618/google-facebook-traffic-publishers-amp-chartbeat
======
throwbacktictac
It's all good until AMP get saturated. The only hope for publishers to build
their baseline traffic is to build up their mailing list and figure out better
ways to get direct traffic from their audience.

